

Ask HN: Getting traffic to an MVP - DaveWAlbert

I would like some suggestions for getting traffic to my MVP.  I know about "creating great content" but that seems beyond MVP and more the VP stage.  I have used google adwords, with some success, but I would like some other options too.<p>I tried searching the archives, but I didn't find anything like this.<p>Thanks
======
thewordpainter
you can always pursue press coverage, but that traffic doesn't last so i'd
continue to share your progress on places like HN.

i wouldn't exhaust too much money on a google adwords campaign just yet. if
you're looking at that though, i often think facebook advertising can be more
fruitful because of the ability to segment demographically.

~~~
DaveWAlbert
I definitely will be using facebook ads, but at the moment facebook isn't
really a great fit. I am specifically thinking about product MVP pages where I
can see who makes it all the way to the checkout stage.

I could be mistaken about facebook ads at this point, but it seems better
suited when users would actually share your page. They will just get the out
of stock message at the moment.

Thanks for your feedback.

~~~
thewordpainter
from a brand awareness standpoint, facebook is definitely the way to go. if
you're trying to drive sales, people are a lot closer to a purchase on google.

